# Multiple Clipboards



## Mario8672 (Feb 29, 2008)

A cool feature would be to have multiple clipboards. For example, I want to copy the word "Apple" and a link "http://www.macosx.com/" to a separate clipboard, but I only have one, right? With this feature, I could press Command+C+1  to copy to clipboard 1 then also
Command+C+2 to copy to clipboard two.

Same idea for pasting/cutting.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 2, 2008)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/productivity_tools/savvyclipboard.html

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/productivity_tools/iclip.html


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 2, 2008)

I use Butler for similar functionality. It doesn't provide multiple clipboards per se, but it remembers the last several items in the clipboard and you can easily pick from any of them.


----------



## Mario8672 (Mar 3, 2008)

Very cool, I didn't know about those apps, thanks!


----------



## myshlev (Jun 19, 2008)

You could also try Jumpcut. I've used it for a while and it works great.

http://jumpcut.sourceforge.net/


----------



## kicksfanscom (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the good info, your site is very cool.  ------ Bob Richman (Jordan Shoes).


----------

